# tapatalk banner stinks



## delta88 (Mar 9, 2015)

The banner is very intrusive on a mobile device. So much so that I will never use the software even if it is the cats meow. 

Shoving advertising down people's throats is a sure fire way to get them to dislike the product being promoted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'm using Tapatalk on Android and its quite good...


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

john117 said:


> I'm using Tapatalk on Android and its quite good...


Same here. Where are you getting ads? I don't recall seeing any.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I wonder if the Tapatalk customer support could throw some light on this for you? https://support.tapatalk.com/


----------

